# Hawaii next summer? Yikes!



## isisdave (Dec 18, 2009)

We've got two TS weeks booked on Kauai June 19 to July 3.  For months now, the cheapest flights LAX-LIH have been $770, and that's using Continental, who are opening some new routes and have fares about $100 less than the others.  

Clearly, no one is biting at these prices.  Some of the seat maps I've seen, even on the cheapest flights, have as few as SIX seats reserved so far.

Cars ... $288 a week, mid-sized. Some places aren't taking orders past April. Most of the coupons on costcotravel.com expire in March, but the ones that don't, don't seem any better.

I want to believe that this has to ease up pretty soon, like early in the new year. My reaction is that if it doesn't improve by maybe March, other plans will have to be made. If enough people think like that, they'll have to put the islands on weekly rotating furloughs, like local governments are having to do.  I mean really, I like Hawaii a lot, but you can buy a pretty nice cruise or a week or two in Mexico for a lot less.

Does anyone recall what happened last year with summer transportation pricing?


----------



## SherryS (Dec 18, 2009)

Be patient with the airfare to Hawaii!  I have been checking for February prices DTW - OGG since August. Nothing good until last Friday.....about 2 months in advance.  Found $673 for Presidents Week 
Try http://www.carrentalinhawaii.com/ and http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/discount-links.htm
for car rentals at better prices, and make a reservation.   Keep checking closer to your vacation date (using a wesite like Orbitz) for a chance at an even better rate.  You can cancel car reservation with no penalty if a better rate comes along.  Last week I was also able to better my car reservation by over $100!


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 19, 2009)

If you travel during the summer, expect higher prices. In '08, the airfare never dropped below $1000 for late June/early July travel.  In previous years, it dipped as low as $700.  

We were lucky to have enough miles to get 3 seats for free for our '10 trip in late June, but still had to pay $1100 for one passenger.  

Good luck!


----------



## Barbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I know it might require a drive both ways but you might also check alaska air from Sacramento and I think San Jose..


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2009)

Barbeque said:


> I know it might require a drive both ways but you might also check alaska air from Sacramento and I think San Jose..



Unless they just started, Alaska isn't flying to Hawaii from Sacramento or San Jose yet.  *More info.*


----------



## Conan (Dec 20, 2009)

isisdave said:


> Cars ... $288 a week, mid-sized.



Try Advantage.com
I made a reservation that's $337 for two weeks....


----------



## hibbert6 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Alaska Air to open more routes to HI*

Yes, it's true - Alaska Air  is flying even more California to Hawaii routes beginning this Spring.  Don't remember the details - there was a full page ad in the San Jose Mercury News last week that had me dreaming of a Spring Break trip - but the wife says we have to pay off Christmas first...  I believe they're flying N/S San Jose (SJC) to Kona KOA and Maui OGG.  Cheap promo prices, too.  

Hopefully, this extra competition will bring the summer fares down to a more reasonable level.:whoopie: 

Dave


----------



## KauaiMark (Dec 21, 2009)

*Airlines are getting tricky...*



isisdave said:


> We've got two TS weeks booked on Kauai June 19 to July 3.  For months now, the cheapest flights LAX-LIH have been $770, and that's using Continental, who are opening some new routes and have fares about $100 less than the others.



I was able to get Hawaiian Air from SJ to Lihue for May/23. They are currently advertising fares at $179 each way...if you have flexibility on the return date. 

I could only get the advertised $358 R/T fare by extending our vacation by 3 days. Otherwise the RETURN  fare was an additional $88/ea

Used Marriott points to extend our stay to save $176 in airfare.


----------



## isisdave (Dec 22, 2009)

KauaiMark said:


> I was able to get Hawaiian Air from SJ to Lihue for May/23. They are currently advertising fares at $179 each way...if you have flexibility on the return date.
> 
> I could only get the advertised $358 R/T fare by extending our vacation by 3 days. Otherwise the RETURN  fare was an additional $88/ea
> 
> Used Marriott points to extend our stay to save $176 in airfare.



Well, indeed, for 5/19 to 6/3, it's $430 on AA SJC-LIH.  One month later, though, it's $880.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Dec 22, 2009)

Our plan was SFO to HNL 06/08/10 for 9 nights @ $600 for the flight.  On Friday the rates went down to $400, but I had to change my flight to be earlier.  So we did to save $200 per person.  What I am irritated with, is yesterday Hawaiian was still available at this price for decent departure and arrival times.  This morning all that was available was Northwest/Delta not so great flight times, but still $400.  So I jumped..  I have never flown Northwest before, so I hope they are ok.


----------



## brigechols (Dec 22, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Unless they just started, Alaska isn't flying to Hawaii from Sacramento or San Jose yet.  *More info.*



Alaska Airline flies from San Jose to Kona. I looked at that route for spring break 2010.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2010)

*for 6 weeks this summer*

I got scared when I read YIKES! because we had FF tickets from Delta  on NW and then the NW flight was CANCELLED - from a 6 a.m. flight to a 5:30 p.m. flight out of SEA-HNL, which fouled up our Go! airline connection to Kona.  And they could do nothing else for me with the FF tickets.


So I called back again and managed to get a Delta lflght going through SLC and arriving in time to pick up the Go! flight after all.


----------

